# second loco painted to NC colors



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Finally got around to decaling the second GP7 for the North Cascades RR.....has been painted for quite a while but just never felt like sitting down and finishing it til last night. 


















Have a SD40-2 that has also been painted and ready to finish off too...so will try to get at it while in the mood. Used Krylon gloss navy blue for the paint...didn't like the shine...but it takes the decals well....after the flat coat it looks so much better. Will weather them all later...but that is another job to get around to. Have a GP30 and what will be a SW7 to do also...so lots to do.


Garry NCGRR


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice job, and very elegant paint scheme. I like it. (My old HO scale railroad had a navy/white paint scheme, so I guess I'm biased.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good there Garry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Garry, those came out great, i like your bridges, are they bolted down? and wear do you live... HE HE HE







*


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Nick....not bolted down...but rigged with motion detectors and explosives......just in case









Garry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------

